# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] CAMERA SONY DCR-HC39E - ΒΛΑΒΗ

## thanos_x

Καλησπέρα σε ολους
Εχω ενα προβλημα με μια καμερα SONY την DCR-HC39E 
Συγκεκριμενα δεν αναβει η οθονιτσα LCD, η πλαινη που ανοιγει και εχει τα πληκτρα αφης, εσβησε ξαφνικα χωρις να εχει προηγηθει κατι.. πχ πτωση επαφη με νερο κλπ...
Επίσης η εικονα μεσα απο το ματι - οθονη μικρη στο πισω μερος ειναι θολη...
Εχεις καποιος συναδελφος καποια ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει;
Η καμερα εχει πολυ λιγες ωρες λειτουργιας...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## taskom

Ειδες το καλοδιο flex μπας και εχει κοπει??
!B7V5g)gBmk~$(KGrHqF,!hkEyrwgTq-EBMz33mZR(w~~-1_12.JPG

----------

thanos_x (18-01-12)

----------


## thanos_x

Θα το κοιτάξω Τάσο σε ευχαριστώ... για να δουμε!

----------


## thanos_x

Οι λωριδοταινίες ειναι εντάξει...
Οποτε κολλήσαμε που λένε τώρα... καμιά άλλη ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Καλησπέρα σε ολους
> Εχω ενα προβλημα με μια καμερα SONY την DCR-HC39E 
> Συγκεκριμενα δεν αναβει η οθονιτσα LCD, η πλαινη που ανοιγει και εχει τα πληκτρα αφης, εσβησε ξαφνικα χωρις να εχει προηγηθει κατι.. πχ πτωση επαφη με νερο κλπ...
> *Επίσης η εικονα μεσα απο το ματι - οθονη μικρη στο πισω μερος ειναι θολη...*
> Εχεις καποιος συναδελφος καποια ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει;
> Η καμερα εχει πολυ λιγες ωρες λειτουργιας...
> Ευχαριστω


Καλησπέρα φίλε λογικά στο ματάκι τριγύρω έχει κάποιον μοχλό η βιδακι για την ρύθμιση τις μυωπίας για αυτό και σου φαίνετε θολό

----------


## thanos_x

Καλησπέρα Θάνο
Αυτό όντως ήταν από εκεί και είναι τώρα εντάξει..
Παραμένει σκοτεινή η οθoνίτσα LCD.
Μπορεί κάποιος ν γράψει κανονικά με την κάμερα αλλά δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει ολες τις αλλες λειτουργίες που γίνονται με τα πλήκτρα αφης που βρίσκονται πάνω της εφ οσον ειναι σκοτεινή...
Μια μεσοβέζικη λύση ειναι να χρησιμοποιείς το τηλεκοντρόλ που εχει και να κάνεις μερικές ακόμα λειτουργίες...
Η καμερα ζητημα να ειχε δουλεψει συνολικα 8 ωρες το πολυ...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

λοιπον αν πατας την οθονη αφης και κανει κλικ-κλικ τοτε ειναι φανερο οτι εχει προβλημα ο φωτισμος της οθονης
 η δεν παιρνει ταση λογο βλαβης
 η δεν παταει καλα η καλοδιοταινια ειτε στην συνδεση στην οθονη ειτε στην καμερα
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------

thanos_x (27-01-12)

----------


## thanos_x

Καλημέρα φίλε
Οντως ακούγονται οι ήχοι απο την οθονη!
Θα ξανακοιτάξω λοιπόν γι αυτά που αναφέρεις!

----------

